# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  توقيع ايصال امانه على بياض

## منى محمد

السلام عليكم الحقيقه انى على وشك الوقوع فى مشكله لذا ارجو منكم الحل وجزاكم الله خيرا الحقيقه انى وقعت على ايصال امانه بدون بيانات توقيع وبصمه لشخص كنت اثق فيه والحمد لله اكتشفت ذلك فرفعت عليه قضيه نصب وحكم عليه بسنه ومرت القضيه لحين التصالح امام المحامى العام واشترط عليه فى مقابل ذلك تحرير محضر اثبات حله منه ومن شخص اخر ليشهد على كلامه وحدث بالفعل ليقر بوجود ايصال امانه موقع منى على بياض وهو مفقود مفقود مفقود حاليا وفى حاله ظهوره يعتبر هو ومن معه مسولين مدنيا وجنائيا وانتهت القضيه على ذلك وتصاحنا امام المحامى العام غير انى سمعت انه يمكنه رفعه عن طريق الغير فماذا انا فاعل ملحوظه 1/ هل اذا اثبات الخبير اختلاف الصلب عن التوقيع له اثر امام القاضى وكذلك العمر الخطى خاصه وان سبب تحريرى له لايصال كان بسبب مستندات مسجله فى الشهر العقارى فالعمر الخطى لهذه المستندات هو نفس العمر الخطى للايصال ملحوظه 2/ان قضيه النصب المنتهيه اذا حصلت منها على صور رسميه هل ستفدنى فى حاله ظهور الايصال وخاصه ان الايصال جاء ذكره فيها اكثر من مره ملحوظه3/ يشاع فى الواقع ولا اعلم مدى الصحه من الخطا فى حاله ظهور الايصالوسواله فى المحضر متى واين حدث ذلك فيقول الكلام دة من اسبوع او شهر والعمر الخطى للايصال حتى الان هو 15 شهر اشكركم واسف للاصاله وجزكم الله خير افادونى

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 ان جريمة خيانة الامانة تقوم علي ركنين الاول مادى والثانى معنوى يجب توافرهما حتي يحكم بالادانه فاذا تخلف احد هذه الاركان حكم القاضى بالبراءة ..
 وان من اهم هذه الاركان ركن التسليم فاذا انتفي هذا الركن يحكم القاضى بالبراءة لان العبرة في وجود ركن التسليم هي بحقيقة الواقع حتي مع وجود ايصال موقع توقيع سليم ونسبته صحيحة الي المتهم ..
ومن واقع استفسارك يتبين انه لا يوجد تسليم حقيقى لاى مبالغ
**فيمكنك امام المحكمة الدفع بانتفاء ركن التسليم وهو دفع موضوعي جوهري يجب علي المحكمة ان ترد عليه بما يفنده ان لم تأخذ به في حكمها أو تقضي بالبراءة اذا اطمأنت لانتفاء التسليم ..
**وحيث ان واقعة التسليم واقعة مادية يمكنك اثباتها بكافة طرق الاثبات بما فيها القرائن ومنها الشهود** ..

**اما عن الطعن بالتزوير على الايصال لبيان اختلاف الصلب عن التوقيع  وكذلك العمر الخطى** لتحريره 

  فيمكن اثبات ان التوقيع كان علي بياض من خلال تقرير الطب الشرعي في حالة الطعن بالتزوير في صلب الايصال حين ينتهي التقرير إلي ان الصلب قد تحرر بتاريخ لاحق علي التوقيع وهذا ما يقطع بأن التوقيع كان علي بياض وايضا يستطيع تقرير الطب الشرعي ان يثبت العمر الخطى لصلب الايصال ومن ثم يثبت عدم استلامك مبلغ الايصال حال توقيعه وهو ما ينعدم معه الركن المادي للجريمة .. وتقضى معه المحكمة بالبراءة ..
 

*

----------

